# Goat Kid Toys, Climbing Objects, Obstacles etc.



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

The title says it all! What type of objects does everyone have for their goats to play on? Here's ours.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My oldest son's car (shhhh... they stay off mine). Sorry, I couldn't resit telling that and I want to watch this thread for great ideas. Hoping someone has ideas with old tires.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> My oldest son's car (shhhh... they stay off mine). Sorry, I couldn't resit telling that and I want to watch this thread for great ideas. Hoping someone has ideas with old tires.


Yeah, we piled up a bunch of boulders and all ages of goats climb on these rocks. It helps keep their hooves trimmed and provides hours of entertainment for my parents, myself, and visitors to the farm.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

In their dry lot they have pallets and spools and the roof of the little goat house. Outside they have rocks and more rocks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to have 4 spools but they all rotted and fell over


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

This reminds me of when I was a kid and we had our first baby goat born on our little farm and my sisters and I decided it needed a play structure. So the 3 of us spent all day building a multi tiered contraption out of lumber scraps. Then we put it in with the goats, and I don't think it lasted more than a couple hours before collapsing! Hahaha! I guess our construction skills were lacking. Now we just have stumps and logs. I like the boulder idea since it would help with the hooves, but that would be quite a project!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I have some large stumps and spools


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am buying a spool (just one for now, to see how it works out). Other than that we just have a rotting stump for them to jump on. 
(Below is the stump last spring, before it got serious about rotting)









When we get the spool - hopefully sometime today - I am planning on making some kind of contraption together with all of the wood we have in our barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have big boulders as well, even my adults play on them.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Here's some of my does on boulders.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful! I sure wish there were boulders around here.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Upside down large water trough, stumps, and we buried (1/4 way down) a LARGE tractor tire. The babies climb up the treads and peek through the hole while they chase each other.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

catharina said:


> View attachment 125396


Family fun! People leave these ugly dogloos beside the road. I have 3 & the goats often prefer to sleep in them rather than their shed. I also have tires buried half way.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oops, sorry for the duplicates! Still figuring this out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ours have the swing set our humman kids out grew and some log sections that where to big for the spliter with 2x10 boards to make bridges


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

My goats would love more climbing equipment and toys!! They broke all of their little tykes toys


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

I was going to get some of those Little Tykes stuff for my goats. If I do, it will just be in the kidding/ weaning lot for the kids.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

Calfee Farms said:


> I was going to get some of those Little Tykes stuff for my goats. If I do, it will just be in the kidding/ weaning lot for the kids.


Good Idea! Even though my adults enjoy it, I think kids will do less damage... they will most likely last longer.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Keepsake said:


> Good Idea! Even though my adults enjoy it, I think kids will do less damage... they will most likely last longer.


keep an eye on CL for spools


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

I got some of my little tykes stuff for free on craigslist. I thought, I might as well because they won't last long with my goats.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> keep an eye on CL for spools


Oh yes, I have yet to get spools. They are very much needed.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

i need new spools


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> i need new spools


How long did yours last you?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

6-7 months they would have lasted longer if my Saanen hadn't chewed on them. Thanks a lot Hope


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> 6-7 months they would have lasted longer if my Saanen hadn't chewed on them. Thanks a lot Hope


Haha, my goats love to chew on our trees in the pen, and most wood around them.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The ugly plastic dogloos are holding up really well after 4 years. Sam only put a horn through one & I think I can fix it with my glue gun.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

Hah! What big horns he has!! Can I ask whats around his belly?


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

catharina said:


> The ugly plastic dogloos are holding up really well after 4 years. Sam only put a horn through one & I think I can fix it with my glue gun.
> View attachment 125439
> View attachment 125439


I meant the above comment in reply to this


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Keepsake said:


> Hah! What big horns he has!! Can I ask whats around his belly?


It's a anti-mating shield


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> It's a anti-mating shield


Good to know, I need that in the future. I didn't know they make those.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Keepsake said:


> I meant the above comment in reply to this


That's an old photo--they are even longer now. San Clemente Island Goats were hunted as trophies when they still lived on the island. It is said that they can end up with a span of 5 feet if they live to be old enough. The ladies have much daintier horns as you can see. Sometimes when I'm walking them people ask what he is--they can see that the girls are goats but the bucks of this breed are so very different from the does--not just the horns but the black capes & long coat. & he weighs twice what they do. What is the difference in size between your breed's bucks & does? Sam is 135 or so & the 2 ladies are 65 & 70 pounds.

He is wearing a Johnson Shied anti-mating apron so he can live with his wives almost all the time.







Some people also use aprons if their buck is getting urine scald. He can still pee on his head but not legs or armpits.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

catharina said:


> That's an old photo--they are even longer now. San Clemente Island Goats were hunted as trophies when they still lived on the island. It is said that they can end up with a span of 5 feet if they live to be old enough. The ladies have much daintier horns as you can see. Sometimes when I'm walking them people ask what he is--they can see that the girls are goats but the bucks of this breed are so very different from the does--not just the horns but the black capes & long coat. & he weighs twice what they do. What is the difference in size between your breed's bucks & does? Sam is 135 or so & the 2 ladies are 65 & 70 pounds.
> 
> He is wearing a Johnson Shied anti-mating apron so he can live with his wives almost all the time.
> View attachment 125440
> Some people also use aprons if their buck is getting urine scald. He can still pee on his head but not legs or armpits.


I wish my goats were leash trained, my goats are smaller bred myotonics, so the males are maybe 65. and females 45-50 I'm guessing.. My males also like to pee on themselves they have gotten much better about it.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

I couldn't imagine 5 feet long horns....


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

You're goats are also very pretty in color and structure!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Goats are pretty easy to leash train


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

A friends buck


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

hmm, I will have to work more with my goats on that leash training. I am either dragging my goats around or they are dragging me.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

use pressure and relese and treats


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> use pressure and relese and treats


For treats I have found Saltine crackers work wonders, I had them suggested by a longtime breeder.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I use Manna pro Licorice treats from TSC


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> I use Manna pro Licorice treats from TSC


My goats love mannapro products


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Keepsake said:


> You're goats are also very pretty in color and structure!


Thank you! That is the basic color scheme there--variations on buckskin from a rare few cream colored ones to mahogany or almost black. The breed is really off in its own little world, conformation wise...I think their bunny-butts are cute, myself. The current thought with our breed is to leave their conformation pretty much as they developed for island survival, but try to weed out the supernumerary teats, which are extremely prevalent, & general udder improvement. As there are still fewer than 800 of these guys pretty much all the culling is of bucks with extra teats at this point...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Keepsake said:


> How long did yours last you?


Mine lasted several years.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> A friends buck
> View attachment 125441


Umm, that collar looks awfully tight. Or is he tied to the fence?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> Umm, that collar looks awfully tight. Or is he tied to the fence?


don't worry he's tied to the fence we were trying to get the other buck and he wanted to "help"


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

goat girls said:


> don't worry he's tied to the fence we were trying to get the other buck and he wanted to "help"


Whew, that's a relief. I must say he looks good in pink! Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> Whew, that's a relief. I must say he looks good in pink! Lol


Because of horns their goats only have collars on for tying or leading.I agree he does look good in pink! (only the good guys wear pink)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We have street sweepers as a big brush for them to climb on a rub against, a couple stools but they dont like them that much, We put down a door and a ramp with shingles on it (they like that one the best.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Goat toys ......









Our new baby inspecting his new toys. A couple of days later we stacked the rock for more of a challenge. At 7 weeks he still jumps on and off them.









Only two of my 3 does go up on "stonehenge".









There are also several large logs around that they will walk along.









Again, only two of the three does play on my log and board construction.

I hope to bring more large rocks in when our weather improves.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My goats and my LGDs love running up and down these things. I saw them on YouTube, and my husband has built at least five of them to put in various pastures. Even a kid a few days old will start running up and down them. I don't know how to add pics on my laptop, only on my phone, lol.

https://www.facebook.com/LovittsMin...070350504162/1973562639554931/?type=3&theater


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great toys and play stations everyone.


----------

